# My Scirocco 2010



## matteeee (Feb 8, 2010)

1.4TSI 160bhp with a DSG box and H&R lowering springs (allowing the active DCC chassis to operate as supposed to). 19" Audi A5 wheels and JOM devil eyes headlights also adds to the look.
Enjoy!


----------



## kml (Mar 12, 2011)

very pretty looking car. 

how long have you had this car ? any issues with the engine or gearbox ?

thanks


----------



## Stranz459 (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow, Looks good.:thumbup:


----------



## matteeee (Feb 8, 2010)

*My car*

I bought it as a "one year car" in January. Then it was all stock looking like this:










When I bought the car it had 25000km (~15500miles) on it. Now it has covered 30000km (~18600 miles) in total.
No problems so far, and the first oil change has been done. I have the "new" DSG7 with dry clutch discs. It tolerates only 250Nm (~185lb.ft.) according to VW, and the engine data says it has 240Nm (~177 lb.ft.), so tuning the engine is not something I will do in the near future.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Car looks awesome.

Any more shots? Particularly rear end shots?


----------



## matteeee (Feb 8, 2010)

*Not new*

Here is one when the car was still on my winter set of tyres










More will come =)


----------



## W8sted03 (Feb 3, 2011)

And why the hell did they decide not to import this to the States is beyond me. My neighbor in Switzerland has an 07 or 08 and I just love the thing. Hard to imagine they have something up their sleeves on this one.


----------



## RedLineNikiR (Feb 13, 2009)

:heart:


----------



## matteeee (Feb 8, 2010)

*New mod*

So, installed an "auto tail gate opener". Looks like this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ezCkmSs8rw


----------



## fahrenheit62 (Dec 19, 2010)

car looks really good


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

looking good


----------



## matteeee (Feb 8, 2010)

*Photoshoot*

Here are some pics from today´s photoshoot. Had to do something fun on the last day of my vacation


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Very nice car


----------

